# mit *.cue eine *.wav datei extrahieren?!



## Xzarus (14. September 2004)

Ich habe eine gesamte im Wav-Format (600 MB oder so)...
Jetzt habe ich noch dazu eine *.cue Datei.

Kriege ich damit die einzelnen Titel aus der .wav Datei oder wozu ist die da? Und wenn ja, wie kann ich die extrahieren, ohne es auf eine CD brennen zu müssen - .cue is ja wohl ne Image Datei.

Danke schonmal
Xzarus


----------



## BeaTBoxX (14. September 2004)

.cue gehoert normalerweise zu einer .bin Datei. Das was du da hast is also ein Image einer Audio CD ?
Zum öffnen von Images gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten:

1. Isobuster. Mit diesem Programm kannst du Imagedateien "auspacken"
2. Daemon-Tools ( http://www.daemon-tools.cc ) Mit diesem Tool wird ein Virtuelles CDRom- Laufwerk erstellt.
Dort kannst du dann quasi ein image "einlegen" (mounten) und es sieht so aus als liegt die CD im virtuellen Laufwerk und du kannst wie gewohnt ueber dem Arbeitsplatz darauf zugreifen.
3. brennen? 

Ich bevorzuge die Daemontools  Variante. Das braucht keinen zusaetzlichen Platz und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß
Frank


----------

